# The New One 55g



## Madd Bichir

Been working on my new tank off and on. About a week now and wanted to share some of pics. I snapped as it has taken shape.

Pic 1: Up and running. At this point I've added the first bags of gravel. Never mind the plants. Temporarly burrowed from my 10g. For the algae growth on them. The fish are also temp. just for cycle reasons.

Pic 2: Side view


----------



## MiSo

a brand new tank always looks sooooo clean.
the only thing different i would do is ditch the colored gravel for something darker. but thats just me.
----
so what are you planning to do with your new tank?
stocking choices, etc...


----------



## Madd Bichir

*Skipping ahead*

Pic 3: Didn't take as many pics as I should of. So there is a bit of a time gap. This is where I am currently at after adding 15lbs of additional gravel and the first wave of plants. Along with haveing the background attached. Plan to add some more shorter grassy types between the gaps in the plants I have now.

Pic 4: 3 outta 4 of the soon to be tenants in the new tank. The bichir and silverdollar I've had for about a year and half now. So I'm really looking foward to moving them over to the bigger tank.

Sengal Bichir 7-8" Maybe 9" not sure ever try to measure a fish
Silver Dollar 4-5"
Krib 4" at least! Biggest,Fattest Krib I've seen in my experience with them.
Cm Pleco 3-4"


----------



## Madd Bichir

*Pic 4 sideview w/plants and background*

As the title says this the sideview and also my main view of tank. Due to the fact the tank is in my living room and the chair I ususally sit in is at this far end of the tank. Decided to extend my background all the way around the other end since the opposite side is against the wall. Overall pleased with it up to this point. Especially the makeshift background I've made using cabient paper.


----------



## gem

LOL your fish look like they posed together for the pic. 
Honestly....I think the tank looks great...but doesn't the SD get a bit too big for a 55 gal? 
Not too sure about the bichir...but I think they do too.


----------



## Madd Bichir

*Re: Gem*



gem said:


> LOL your fish look like they posed together for the pic.
> Honestly....I think the tank looks great...but doesn't the SD get a bit too big for a 55 gal?
> Not too sure about the bichir...but I think they do too.


 
Not sure either anymore. Was told by other members this would suffice for my current fish.
All though if comes apparent they do need a bigger tank in the coming months. I will not hesitate in upgrading to a even bigger one. Has I said in my previous post. I have owned the sd and bichir for a year and half now. They have always been in tip-top shape. Healthy, active, and endlessly entertaining in that time. Have grown really attached to them . So if there health starts to suffer. I will make the neccesary changes. Right now though I am just trying to enijoy the new tank.


----------



## PEVINE

i notic you have 2 filters, i have a 55 gallon tank and only have one whisper 30 - 60 gallons. should i get another filter for the other side of the tank like the first pic? would that help / or be a good idea?


----------



## Madd Bichir

PEVINE said:


> i notic you have 2 filters, i have a 55 gallon tank and only have one whisper 30 - 60 gallons. should i get another filter for the other side of the tank like the first pic? would that help / or be a good idea?


Don't know if you need to. Depends on the size and number of fish you plan to house in it. But IMO it wouldn't hurt. That is inless you have fish that prefer slow moveing water. Sure there are other opions on this. So you might ask around and see what other members think.


----------



## Madd Bichir

*3outta4 once again.*

Good pic other than the reflection. Been trying to get a good one of all 4 but pleco is not as cooperative as these three.


----------



## gem

I think it's absolutely hilarious that they all hang out together. 
I'm glad you are willing to upgrade if needed. I know for fact that the Krib will be fine in the 55. He's not a problem. I checked areound a bit......SD's only get about 6"...so one in a 55 is ok....though, they prefer to have several of their species around. Your bichir.....depending on species however....can get to be 2 ft +. Might want to upgrade him to 100 gal. Not sure how fast they grow. Maybe get 2 more SD's and a girlfriend for your Krib? Move the bichr (eventually) to a much larger tank and add a couple larger cichlids. (that's what I would do anyway)


----------



## fate2006

Nice tank! What filters are you running on it?


----------



## Madd Bichir

*Re: Fate*



fate2006 said:


> Nice tank! What filters are you running on it?


Thanx... 2: 30-60g: Regent(brand)


----------



## Corydora_FREAK

I use two filters in my 55 gallon. 
1 60 gallon Top Fin power filter
1 30 gallon Top Fin power filter 
both on opposite sides of the aquarium


----------



## Madd Bichir

*More plants...2nd Wave*

Not sure bout the arrangement. But mostly pleased with the (artf) Plants I chose for this tank so far, Considering adding a few small live plants. Wondering what kind of grassy looking plants out there would work best to fill in the gaps. Looking for some that are hardy and grows like a weed... So if you have any suggestions let me know.


----------



## Madd Bichir

*Finished... For now*

Well after a lot hard work I think I've done it. Managed to resurrect this once filthy used tank. That was prior to this a home for 4goldfish that started out life as feeders. In to IMO a pretty decent looking tropical tank and most important a much better home for my fish.

pic 1: Starting from scratch

pic 2: Whole tank

pic 3: left side


----------



## Madd Bichir

Pic 3: right side


----------



## Madd Bichir

*DIY Plants*

Really pleased with this latest creation. Looks a lil rough out water but think once its in the tank with the base completely buried think it'll look pretty sweet... not bad for 3bucks anyway.


----------



## PEVINE

wait you made that!?!?!?


----------



## Guest

how did you do that? it looks rally cool and it doesn't look like it can be up rooted unless it is a really big fish. coolio


----------



## Madd Bichir

*Re: P and fish*

Thanx,... I did make it along with the rest of my plants was able to this by modify plants I found in the floral arrangment section and was able to make them fish tank safe. By removing any wires in them along with making sure they were made from a suitable material. That would not detoriate and pollute the water. Would not recommended doing this in less you know which ones will work and which will not. Was thinking of doing a diy thread on this if yous or any one else was interested.


----------



## Buggy

That is really looking good. I also use plants from the floral section. In fact the ones on the far right side of your tank....I have some of those. As long as the wire is completely covered in plastic I don't have any problems with it. Just gotta remember to wash it very well first. Sometimes they spray them with scent. I like the way you anc****************d the grass plants. I have a devil of a time getting mine to stay down. I might have to try that.


----------



## Madd Bichir

*Re: buggy*



Buggy said:


> That is really looking good. I also use plants from the floral section. In fact the ones on the far right side of your tank....I have some of those. As long as the wire is completely covered in plastic I don't have any problems with it. Just gotta remember to wash it very well first. Sometimes they spray them with scent. I like the way you anc****************d the grass plants. I have a devil of a time getting mine to stay down. I might have to try that.


Right on... Knew it was to brilliant/simple of an idea for me to be first to figure this out. They look so much more realstic then the cheesy common ones you find at your local lfs. Plus the price can't be beat. Relieved to hear that the wire hasn't given you any trouble. Orginally the majority of mine still had the wire in them. Decided it wasn't a good idea after removing a wire from a extra plant and letting it sit in a glass of water over night. Mucho rust by morning time. Which worried me. As you said though their completely covered in plastic. For one expection with all the ones I bought the wire is just barely exposed at very end of the stem. Not to mention I had to snip some of them down to the right size. I applied aquiarium sealent to this tiny exposed spot. I would imagine proabley sealing it. But the thought of that wire rustying so quickly really weighed on my mind. So I figured why risk it and decided to remove the wires. Which really aren't neccesary I've noticed due to boyance of the water. This last one from the pic is the only one that still contains the wires. Dosen't really worry me like the others did though. Because its more thickly coated in plastic. Had to snip these down to size but once again I used the sealant on the exposed end and went a step further by using heat shrink as a added layer of protection followed by more sealant... Think this will be alright?...Did you use any sealant on the ones you used?


----------



## Buggy

I don't ususaly snip them. If it's too tall for the tank I just bend the wire stems and bury the bent end in the gravel. It gives the plant a more "bushy" look and helps hold it down.
Here are some shots of my tanks with the cheap floral plants:


----------



## Madd Bichir

*Re: Buggy*

Very well done... Really like those broad leafed ones. Think something of that variety will be my next project... Have been able to come with some really effective and also inexpensive. Planters/anchors for big beatiful plants like that. Anxious to share but don't have camera tell tommorrow night. also found some really great florals that are great. Adujustable in size without the unwanted snipping.


----------



## Madd Bichir

*Living large in the new tank*

The first 2 have arrived. Was forced to move these 2 over a lil earlier than I would have liked. But had no choice to due to the heater in the old tank being very erratic all of a sudden... Seemed to be dueing great and totally loveing life in the new tank.

Pic1: Heres one of "Drako" My Fav and obvious name sake

Pic2: Drako and neptune

Pic3: The show stealing Krib "Suge"... Just thought this one was funning. Kept popping in like this while I was trying to take pics of Drako.lol


----------



## Madd Bichir

*Lil Help*

Geodes tanksafe? Paticularly this one...


----------



## Ringo

I believe that they are...Only thing is that will get filled with algea in the middle..


----------



## Madd Bichir

*Updated pic*

Better than the previous?... Let me know


----------



## Madd Bichir

Nothing... Proabley tired of looking at my tank by now...just wanted a lil feedback on what y'all thought ot this final arrangement. With the additional plants. Is it a improvement on the first?


----------



## BlackArchFish

I like the final arrangement better. !
I especially like the middle tall plant. Looks like a fish X-mas tree. XD!


----------



## oliesminis

Madd Bichir said:


> Pic3: The show stealing Krib "Suge"... Just thought this one was funning. Kept popping in like this while I was trying to take pics of Drako.lol


that picture looks like a headless fish at the bottom

also the tank looks great nice one


----------



## Guest

OMG...i love the tank. it looks awsome


----------



## Chaos553

sweet setup. i might have to try some of those artificial plant DIYs myself


----------



## Madd Bichir

Whats up Y'all... Haven't been around in a while. Thanks for the postive feedback. Made some changes since the last time I posted. So would love to hear what ya think. Once I get some new tank pics... Chaos good luck on the diy plants if you do decide to give them a shot. Just be sure to let them soak for a day or two before putting them in your tank. To make sure they will hold up in water... Well has I said no new tank pics. But I'd like to share a couple of my better fish pics. In the meantime Some of you may have seen these. Their also posted on my journal thread. But I really like them so here they are again for those who haven't.


----------



## Madd Bichir

*Well heres the latest*

Personally like this the best so far.


----------

